# Black wheels on black A3s



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Who here rolls black wheels on their black A3? Pics needed...


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (i_baked_cookies)*

i do, but no pics...


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (forma)*

ewwww. black on black. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
haha... just my $0.02


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (gCHOW)*

murdaaaa


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (i_baked_cookies)*


















IMO, the wheels seem to get lost in all the darkness of the car as a whole, and wheels that would have otherwise stuck out no longer do. Of course, this is more true when in motion, but that can be said for black wheels on any body colour. A Chrome lip does wonders for this


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (gCHOW)*

ewwww. black on black. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
reaction like this only confirms why i like it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_










looks better now that he has them painted bronze..


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (gCHOW)*

I have some one mine check my sig 
note i have just pained the red lip blue


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (everydayparadise)*


----------



## AudiMane (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (Digipix)*

heres mine:


----------



## STronic (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (AudiMane)*

some photos of mine


































































_Modified by STronic at 4:59 AM 4/23/2008_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (STronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STronic* »_some photos of mine
























what wheels are those?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

yea that a3 hands down one of the nicest ones on here.


----------



## Mike Nice (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_














what wheels are those?

Looks like the 3.2 A3 or A6 S-line wheels. Not sure what they're called. Looks sick. Are those real 2 pieces?


----------



## STronic (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (Mike Nice)*








thanks!!
is from an Audi A6 .. like 3.2 A3 .. but in 19"
is real 2 pieces


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (STronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STronic* »_










I love these wheels even more now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## macrobsd (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (AudiMane)*

are those the stock a3 rims? did you powder coat or paint them?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (macrobsd)*

Those rims are SICK!


----------



## AudiMane (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (macrobsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macrobsd* »_are those the stock a3 rims? did you powder coat or paint them?

mine took like 5 days to do alot of sanding, 6 coats of duplicolor wheel paint, and then a couple coats of duplicolor wheel clear coat. they look flawless like powdercoat and i have had it like that for 7 or so months, no fade or chips.


----------



## dondon (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (AudiMane)*

here is my A3. i'm sure most of you have seen the pics but i thought i'd defend the dark wheels.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (dondon)*

Same wheels on Lava Grey.


----------



## dondon (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (eltonsi)*

nice rims bro!!!!


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Black wheels on black A3s (dondon)*









Blue Lip








Red Lip


----------

